# the 12 point hero's journey



## mockingbird (Mar 1, 2011)

Virtually movies today adhere to the 12 point hero's journey. Some are obvious like Avatar, the green ogre series, The Last Samurai. Look it up, cut and paste the 12 rules and try to plot your screenplay to those rules. Some ignore them as in tarantino who doesn't even use turning points, but then he doesn't sell scripts as he directs his own. Personally, I hate structured writing, but the bizz demands it so I learnt to do it and voila I have a horror script optioned - it strictly follows those rules which when I look back make perfect sense.
Basically start with the Act 1 hero's normal world - he meets a mentor - he enters a special world - Act 2 he has to fight - has numerous setbacks - Act 3 he leaves the special world - has one final struggle - ends up with the prize. It shows clear turning points.


----------



## vangoghsear (Mar 1, 2011)

The Hero's Journey - Mythic Structure of Joseph Campbell's Monomyth

Here's one link to the 12 point list.


----------



## KarlR (Mar 1, 2011)

Worked for Beowulf (not the movie...)
Worked for Homer (not Simpson...)
Worked for Lucas (George).
Maybe there's something to it!  Though, (and here comes the editorializing) you still have to write a compelling story that fits the structure.  Guess that's ALWAYS been the hard part.


----------

